# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Taiwan Beauty

## Mike Schultz

Big guy  :Smile:

----------


## Lolo76

Wow, I didn't realize they got that big!  :Surprised:  Very nice...

----------


## mxrider42

Very nice!!! I have a pair that are a little over 6'. One of my favorite animals.
Trey

----------


## BPdude911

I just got a baby albino about two months ago. They are awsome. Can you show us your setup?

----------


## N4S

> I just got a baby albino about two months ago. They are awsome. Can you show us your setup?


Can you post pics of it?  :Good Job:

----------


## Skyespirit86

My last girl was 8 1/2 feet long, and my current boy is 8ft. 
Here's a couple of pics if they help:




Big girl!

The Tai is in the bottom viv in this stack:

----------


## akaangela

OMG what are you feeding them????  How old are they?  My guys are long but a lot skinner, lol but would be fatter if I gave them all they wanted to eat, they are garbage cans.  I just LOVE your guy  :Smile:

----------


## kc261

SO beautiful.  MUST get one someday.  Soon.  Either that or a VBB.  Or both!  :Very Happy: 

I'd also like to know what/how often they eat by the time they are that big.

----------


## mr. s

Those are SO nice. Gorgeous snakes. I have never really come across them.

----------


## WaRocker

Very hot looking. Makes mine look small.. I think mine is about 6 foot right now but not as thick. She eats 2 small rats a sitting or 1 medium .. Once in awhile I will give her an extra if I have it. 
Wow nice :Good Job:

----------


## Skyespirit86

> Very hot looking. Makes mine look small.. I think mine is about 6 foot right now but not as thick. She eats 2 small rats a sitting or 1 medium .. Once in awhile I will give her an extra if I have it. 
> Wow nice



same about 1 medium rat every 2 weeks, or several chicks weekly, or couple of smaller rats...depends what i have. 

Mine arent fat, but they gotta get thicker the longer they get. in fact my male has eaten very little over the winter and was looking a bit stringy. its probably an age thing too.

----------


## WaRocker

> same about 1 medium rat every 2 weeks, or several chicks weekly, or couple of smaller rats...depends what i have. 
> 
> Mine arent fat, but they gotta get thicker the longer they get. in fact my male has eaten very little over the winter and was looking a bit stringy. its probably an age thing too.


Very cool if I get a chance I will try to post some pics of my girl. But she looks like most ya know..lol
I just love the changing patterns and that face is so hot.

----------


## WaRocker

OK here she is

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Amazing snakes!
They look so docile!   :sploosh:

----------


## Bitis_Gabonica

Awesome Rat snake! The Blue Beauties are my favorite.

----------

